# Outlook 2003 Stuck Offline



## prenticm (May 5, 2005)

I got a quick question about a problem I am having with a user in outlook 2003. Occasionally (like once every few weeks) the user will bring his laptop in, plug it in and logon and outlook is set in offline mode. Normally this would not be a problem and you can just click on offline and switch it back to online but his does not give you the option to do so, it just remains offline. He can hit the send/receive and get and send email but it wont go back to online. To get it to go back to online I have had to delete and recreate his email profile. He does use our corporate VPN broadband connection from home to work sometimes, he does have a couple .pst files and also a personal address book.

Anyone heard of anything like this before?


----------



## rawr215 (May 20, 2005)

i have the exact problem currently!

Solution please?


----------

